# So I sent my application at Westhill Consulting & Employment based in Australia.



## lanethomas15 (Mar 12, 2014)

I am very grateful that I found the dream job I wished for with their help and assistance.
I am very much stable with the job I have now. 
I wanted the automatic email alerts to stop now, I no longer want to receive updates of future job postings. 
How do I deactivate e-mail notifications?


----------



## timhench21 (Mar 13, 2014)

It is simple, click the “unsubscribe” link within any previous job notification e-mail that you received.


----------



## iloveuniq (Mar 14, 2014)

That’s what I did also, unsubscribe. Then you will receive a response saying you will no longer receive updates and that is basically it.


----------



## gearup25 (Mar 17, 2014)

You might not want to do that yet, those emails may come handy in the future. You’ll never know.


----------



## jasonklew (Mar 18, 2014)

They are very sensitive about this, I mean Westhill Consulting knows that this is annoying. Once you unsubscribe, expect an immediate response. I have no complaints.


----------



## jdureroror (Mar 20, 2014)

Check your settings. They provide that unsubscribe button. I did as simple as that.


----------

